# Smell



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

“I return in three days, do not bathe” (_Je reviens en trois jours, ne te laves pas_) is a request allegedly expressed by Napoleon in a letter written to Josephine during one of his campaigns. (Payer, 1996) This quote has apparently even inspired a moniker for a perfume (_Je reviens_) 

Personally, I can identify with Napoleon’s preference. I like the way my wife smells and I’m not talking about scented soap and perfume. I’m talking about a morning jog or a few hours working in the garden. On the other hand, the human smell is a major turn off for my wife. If I’m not absolutely squeaky clean and preferably anointed with aftershave or cologne, I’m pretty much relegated to arm’s length if you know what I mean. 

When they do exist, I’ve always assumed that those two extremes are fairly typical of the sexes, but that’s just an assumption that could easily be wrong.

What do you think? If you do have a preference, do you lean towards “perfumed” or “earthy?”


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I will not be with anyone does not bathe on a daily basis. It's a dealbreaker for me.

I've read on TAM a few threads where people posted that their partner didn't bathe for a week or more or brush their teeth. That is disgusting to me. 

I like a man's smell... natural--not that "sweat so much he stinks" smells. And a man in good cologne always is very delectable to me (the smell). It makes you give them a once-over.


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

I love the natural scent of a man. Unscented deodorant no aftershave and 
Definitely NO cologne. I however do not feel very comfortable being sexual with someone unless I'm squeaky clean lol. To each his own I guess


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Oral hygiene is huge for me, but I like my wife earthy or clean. I'm pretty picky when it come to perfume.

My wife always prefer me clean. With or w/o cologne.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't need a guy to be squeaky clean, but strong BO is a real turn off. I like most guy's scents when they're just clean and natural, with no scented deodorant or cologne. Good clean sweat from working hard or playing hard is fine, but once he's cooled off and starts to smell ripe, it's shower time. Bathing once a day is pretty much a requirement. I'm also a stickler for decent breath, clean teeth, and clean hands if we're going to be intimate. 

Cologne is fine, as long as it's subtle and not screechy. I like tobacco, bourbon, bay, sandalwood, hay, oceanic notes, leather, etc. in men's fragrances.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I much prefer the musky earthy natural scent of my man. Not the gone-without-a-shower-for-a-month kind of smell, but that it's-been-almost-a-day-without-a-shower smell that happens when we go to bed or wake up in the morning. He wears an aftershave I don't mind, but I would much rather smell his chest at night than his face in the morning after he shaves.

I don't know what he prefers as far as me. He's never really said. I shower every day though, never wear perfume but do use hair products that have a smell. He has commented on those, that he likes the way they smell. He also has told me he likes the smell of my sleepy-time lotion - it's supposed to be scented to help you sleep or something.


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

I wouldn't like it if my wife didn't shower daily either... I'm sure all of us would agree that's gross...

But I certainly don't like her RIGHT after a shower tasting like soap... If I preferred that I'd be eating soap not vagina... There's nothing wrong like a clean vagina taste and smell... 

I suspect a lot of this is simply due to hang-ups for people... We're wired and SUPPOSED to be attracted to cleanliness, healthiness, and certain pheromones... With our noses and tongues. How are we going to sense those things if they are NOT THERE but down the shower drain instead, replaced by synthetic chemicals? Only societal inhibitions today could actually condition women, and some men, to work against that and prefer artificial tastes and smells. That isn't natural... 

I'm sure there are a few women here who are very open sexually and would prefer such smells to be present on their man, say 6 hours after their man showered (no crazy sweating of course but maybe from working indoors), as opposed to a penis that tastes like Irish Spring... If you can't stand your husband's natural smell, then maybe that's nature trying to tell us something?


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

I like the sweaty I've-been-working-hard man smell.

I do not like it when a man breezes by you in the grocery aisle and smells like a two-week old bag of peeled onions mixed with pit stench and newly released fart gas.

Daily shower, deodorant, paste and floss, clean clothes, must haves.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

My wife doesnt sweat much at all. Therefore I dont mind and to a certain extent like her natural smell. Myself? I am a sweater. And anything more than 10-12 hours of ball sweat built up? Nasty. And thats my own brand.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Between my me and my wife, I am more sensitive to smells. I have to really, really reek for her to need me to freshen up before sex; she's got no problem with the man musk. She's also the type who doesn't mind early morning, bad breath kisses.

Since my wife barely sweats, and she showers every day, sometimes twice a day, I've never had to deal with any issues of BO with her. However there is an issue with the smell of her vagina. It's natural scent is incredible to me, but birth control completely and totally sours her natural scent. So much so that I've all but given up on eating her out, which is a pastime I enjoy. 

Makes me look forward to the day she's pregnant for yet another reason. 



*Dean* said:


> Strange but she doesn't sweat.



If your wife didn't sweat, she'd be dead. She's just like my wife in that she perspires so lightly that it's hard to tell.


----------



## bitter99 (Apr 25, 2012)

My hubbys natural body smell I like. Most aftershaves make me want to gag. Some sweaty days tho, I cant stand to go down. Sometimes just after a shower the soap smell is too much too. He dose tell me he likes the natural smell and sniffs my neck.
Hubbys breath... is another story.

Not all guys smell the same either. One of my ex bf's, I just couldnt stand his smell. I even did a shower foreplay thing and it was not sweat, just his natural smell.


----------



## SabrinaBlue (Apr 18, 2012)

I may be with my husband if he hasn't showered, but I prefer the showered and deodorized version.


----------



## SabrinaBlue (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll add that any man whose smell mixes well with his cologne will get my attention every time. I had a co-worker who wore Swiss Army; he constantly had the ladies sniffing at his neck.

Hmmmm. Maybe hubby and I should visit the cologne counter ...?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm a sweater can't walk down the street in the summer without getting swamp ass so I shower 2-3 times a day.

once first thing in the morn,once after pounding the iron,and sometimes again at night espically if I'm going to seduce my wife.

my wife never sweats she could go a week and not have BO. but she take a shower everyday but only washes her hair everyotherday.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

We shower every day, sometimes twice a day if we've worked up a sweat in the summer. I love my husband's clean, earthy smell, that musky smell down there gets me going. But he must be clean--no dried sweat or stinky pits for me.


----------

